# 2011 Chevy Cruze Rough idling, Service ESP and Service Traction control lights on



## Julia96 (May 16, 2017)

I'm currently driving a 2011 Chevy Cruze with about 98,000 miles on it. The amount of isssues I've had with this car I've debated selling it. I'm currently having an issue that I've dealt with a couple of times already. My car was driving completely fine this morning, but when leaving work it began idling EXTREMELY rough and the service ESP and traction control lights came on. When I'd accelerate they'd go away and come back again around 25 MPH when it would run extremely rough again and struggle with transitioning. I've already struggling with this problem twice before. Both time the issue was said to me vacuum leaks, each time in different parts of the engine and both time valves were replaced and the issue went away. I haven't had the issue in over a year, but it's back again. I've read about a lot of other people having this issue before too. Is it just another vacuum leak or is it something else? Why does it keep happening? I don't know much about cars but I am extremely frustrated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You'd need to have the codes read to have an idea of what's going on.

This is often a culprit (pull off Ecotec cover with engine idling - if that's hissing, the car needs a new valve cover installed):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDdLxOUcSdU


----------



## JackV (Jun 27, 2018)

Having an issue with ESP light is on and continues to stay on. The engine seems to idle normal. 2011 Cruze with 1.4 Turbo engine and 85,000 miles.
There is no check engine light or code displayed. Looking for some ideas.


----------

